# Is this a sanchezi



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

I originally purchased this from Pedro as a diamond rhom, three years ago, at 6". He is now 8", and I first suspected rhom, as was id by Frank. Then a year later, he looked more like a sanchezi, and Frank id sanchezi. To date, his eyes are ruby red, more rhomboid in shape, and mean as hell. His scutes are regular. I'm not too familiar with this scute thing with rhoms and sanchezi. Please help.

I also forgot to mention that his jaws are extremely huge. He has jaws that look like my other rhoms in the past.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

S. Sanchezi :nod:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I could be totaly wrong but I say S. Comp...


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think he's looks like a Rhom and dont Sanchezis only get 5"


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks to be sanchezi to me, he got scutes?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> Looks to be sanchezi to me, he got scutes?


they all have scutes....its the way that they are aligned that counts.
Sanchezi=random 
Rhom= proportional and directional like a circular saw blade

Get better pics of the underbelly of this fish to better ID it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

For some reason it doesn't look like an S. sanchezi to me.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i dont think it a sanchezi.....tail dont look right for a sanchezi.....



Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> i dont think it a sanchezi.....tail dont look right for a sanchezi.....


maybe a Guyana rhom......?!??!!?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Markings on the caudal fin would suggest s. rhombeus over s. sanchezi IMO.

Randy
CFB


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info flashover


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> Thanks for the info flashover












Frank has an up close photo of the individual serrae showing the distinction.....where are you frank?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> Thanks for the info flashover












Frank has an up close photo of the individual serrae showing the distinction.....where are you frank?
[/quote]

Read this to find Frank...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=152127

Here are the serrae of a sanchezi

http://opefe.com/images/S_sancheCredit_Serae.jpg

Randy
CFB


----------

